# HIPRO power supply has green light but nothing works



## foster286 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have an HP pavilion a320n desktop with Win xp home. Got it i think around 2003-4, didn't have any problems until when i started it up it went through the startup black screens and HP blue screen, then went to the windows loading screen where it just made a click sound and shut down. It has a HIPRO HP-D2537F3R power supply with a steady green light on when i plug it in to an outlet. but now the power light on the front will not even turn on when i press it. i got a new hard drive for it, still nothing and tried taking out the motherboard battery and putting it back in and it worked for about 30 seconds before it turned off again.
Any help at all would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your problem suggests a failed PSU. Any OEM PC over 2 yrs. old is a candidate for a failing PSU. Frankly, I'm quite surprised the HiPro has lasted this long.


----------

